# Okuma Cedros Speed Jig rods



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

Has anyone used this rod yet? http://www.histackleboxshop.com/Okuma-Rod-Cedros-Speed-Jig-Rods-s/424.htm I was thinking of buying one but I was looking for some feedback on it first. Thanks.


----------



## Tuna Kabob (Jun 18, 2007)

My wife bought me the 6' spinning rod for our anniversary. I haven't got a chance to use it yet, but can't wait to. It is a very pretty rod and with the Spheros 14000 (also part of the gift) it's super comfortable and balanced. Can't wait to give it a shot.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

They have decent components for the price, but it is an Eglass blank, so its going to be heavier than its closest competitors the Saltiga and Travala. When I looked at them at the boat show when they first came out, I found the blank action to be fast. Its a perfectly fine starter rod, that many big bluefin were landed on in Hatteras, however if you stick with it, it will quickly become a loaner.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Eastern Tackle said:


> They have decent components for the price, but it is an Eglass blank, so its going to be heavier than its closest competitors the Saltiga and Travala. When I looked at them at the boat show when they first came out, I found the blank action to be fast. Its a perfectly fine starter rod, that many big bluefin were landed on in Hatteras, however if you stick with it, it will quickly become a loaner.


x2 , just a tad heavy on you if you're planning to jig all day


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

are all jigging rods e-glass?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

sabine lake hustler said:


> are all jigging rods e-glass?


No , most of them would be graphite or composites. New trend its the nano carbon fibers but very pricy , however the new CF rods are an easy to the angler
Totally recommend the CF rods if you can afford them otherwise there are some great graphite rods out there for very reasonable price.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

sabine lake hustler said:


> are all jigging rods e-glass?


Glass rods are soft and very durable, but they are heavy compared to graphite/composite rods. Many Japanese rods are graphite though some mix glass materials.

Nothing is wrong with glass rods as long as you can jig with them.
However, every ounce counts when you jig long hours.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm a little confused, because I have a couple of trevala and thought they were e-glass. I thought the OTIs and those hopper rods were all e-glass also. My trevala dont seem that heavy at all or are all those tuna max rods even lighter??


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

the ocean tackle international rods are carbon fiber....ricky bobby


----------

